# NGD: Jackson CS 8 Strings-first 2 ever made!



## leonardo7 (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought both of these brand new from Steve at CMC. Great guy who has a very good relationship with the Jackson Custom Shop. I had been saving for a high quality 8 string for a while and even though Im not a collector, when I had the opportunity to own both of the very first 8 strings Jackson has ever made I figured these are the 8 strings to get!

The "marooned" one is the '11 NAMM show 8 string and is the very first one ever made. The grey one is the second one ever made. 

The quality on both is what you would expect from a CS Jackson.

There were some errors in the listings which were blamed on wrong info provided by Jackson according to Steve at CMC. He offered me a full refund on both but hell no Im not returning these ridiculously amazing super high end quality Jackson CS 8 strings! The maroon one was listed as having a 28.625" scale length and to be honest that's mainly why I bought it. When I got it I was very disappointed to find out it only had a 25.5" scale length. I still was not going to return it. Also, the grey one was listed as having a 2.25" nut but has a much much smaller nut at 49mm or 1.93" which is just insane small for an 8 string, so small that Ive never experienced strings this close together, Im not even sure how its gonna work if I put heavier strings on it. Its pretty fun to play but damn thats a small nut and some insanely close string spacing for any guitar let alone for an 8 string! Cool thing is that the Grey ones neck is thinner than your average Schecter 7 string neck and feels like any average 7 string neck which is a really cool feeling for an 8 string. 

They both share the same basic specs aside from headstock, nut width and neck size. The neck on the grey one is ridiculously small. I think it may be the smallest 8 string neck in existence. I swear the neck feels like a 7 string neck, after all it only has a 49mm nut!!!! Crazy!!!!!

Specs:
- Maple neck thru
- Alder body
- Ebony fretboard
- 12"-16" compound radius 
- Asymmetrical neck with offset trussrod
- Hipshot bridge
- Neck and headstock binding
- EMG 808X pickups
- The Maroon one has a 55mm nut or 2.17 " nut
- The Grey one has a 49mm nut or 1.93" nut

Im very happy with the quality, sound and feel. The asymmetrical neck took some getting used to with the 55mm nut neck but is hard to notice on the 49mm neck. Its pretty cool how insanely thin the neck is at the higher strings due to the asymmetrical neck.
A cloudy day and really the only free time I will have to take pics so here are some pics of these beasts:


----------



## simulclass83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not a fan of the maroon one due to the chrome hardware and ridiculous headstock, but that grey one is nice!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW man both of them?!?! BIG congrats to you man! They both look amazing!

I actually talked to Steve today again and he got me some good info on Jackson and some other brands he carries and does not carry. Probably one of the nicest and most informed guys in the business.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 23, 2011)

I would rock that red one like nobody's business. Wow.

The asymmetrical neck and offset truss rod is a neat idea. Did they extend the upper horn a bit to prevent neck-dive or is it pretty much the standard Jackson body with an eight string neck? Awesome looking guitars either way.

Happy NGD!


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats bro - that's an awesome pair.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats bro - that's an awesome pair.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 23, 2011)

Never been so jelly in my whole live!

Big fucking congratulation!

I loved the grey when I saw it on ebay, and I was sure that I will get myself one(some day). But now that I have seen one with the classic jackson headstock i can't decide which one I love more.

You're so damn lucky!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 23, 2011)

Smoking!
even with 8 stirngs the red headstock is still smaller than the one on my Slat3-7


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2011)

String pull on the high E for the maroon one is fucking nuts


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome guitars! I'd just liket to know how in the world Jackson was off by 3 inches on the scale length listing. Crazy man. But still, the grey one gives me chubs


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 23, 2011)

nightflameauto said:


> I would rock that red one like nobody's business. Wow.
> 
> The asymmetrical neck and offset truss rod is a neat idea. Did they extend the upper horn a bit to prevent neck-dive or is it pretty much the standard Jackson body with an eight string neck? Awesome looking guitars either way.
> 
> Happy NGD!



First off thank you everyone! Someday I will get a long scale 8 string and then I think I will be set on 8's. Hopefully . I could be wrong, but I think its pretty much the standard body size and horns with an 8 string neck, although the unique body carve may reduce the body weight slightly. As far as neck dive, since you asked, it does become noticeable when comparing the two that the maroon one does seem to have some more weight in the neck perhaps because of the headstock and also the neck is significantly wider than the grey one. Its the first one they ever made and Pablo definitely corrected that minor issue of balance on the second one. The grey one is perfectly balanced.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 23, 2011)

Both are amazing guitars. Congrats.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the massive pointy headstock!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2011)

God damn...that's one hell of a NGD...


----------



## m4rK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, the gray one! The maroon one would be cool with a reverse headstock.. Congrats man, they are both sweet!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool guitars. The headstock on the maroon one is lolworthy but the grey one is awesome.


----------



## Rook (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy balls dude, both?

Wow.

That gun metal one looks awesome, I bet it sounds great through your epic rig.

Happy DNGD!


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 23, 2011)

why on earth doesnt jackson make production 8s


----------



## intense134 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats love the gray one


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 23, 2011)

I really really like the look of the maroon one, it doesn't look funny at all. Congrats, you definitely have great taste in axes!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2011)

Holy crap, both of them?! That's going all in and I definitely approve! Why the narrow nut width on the one? Any idea?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 24, 2011)

That really is an unreal grab man. Sincere congrats. First two ever, wow!!!


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 24, 2011)

Not fair...but congrats or whatever


----------



## Seventary (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome guitars!! Congrats!! I especially like the grey one.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 24, 2011)

1 and 2! Happy new historical ER Soloist day!


----------



## nikt (Nov 24, 2011)

49mm?

men, that's less then on the original ESP SRC7 run with passives.


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 24, 2011)

Holy shit!

Nice score man


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd really like to try an 8 with a neck as narrow as the gray one, that could be totally awesome.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Nov 25, 2011)

Alain just became the master of the universe, Next time I'm in your neck of the woods you should let me take one of those badboys on a test run. Take care man!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2011)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> Alain just became the master of the universe, Next time I'm in your neck of the woods you should let me take one of those badboys on a test run. Take care man!



For sure Sam! I know you would be someone who would thoroughly enjoy these badass Jacksons, especially since you have been a Jackson fan for a long time! Im thinking about eventually putting an EMG 808 in one and keeping the 808X in the other and posting up a video of the two back to back for comparison, just for fun.


----------



## Rook (Nov 25, 2011)

^Hi, do this now please, thanks.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 25, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> For sure Sam! I know you would be someone who would thoroughly enjoy these badass Jacksons, especially since you have been a Jackson fan for a long time! Im thinking about eventually putting an EMG 808 in one and keeping the 808X in the other and posting up a video of the two back to back for comparison, just for fun.



YES PLEASE 

I really hope Jackson starts making production 8's (especially the one with the soloist headstock) because they are sexy as fuck


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 25, 2011)

Man! That sucks about the false advertisement! But I'm happy you thought they were nice enough to still keep 

HNG(s)D!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 25, 2011)

I fucks with that gray one.


----------



## Sikor (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy New Double Guitar Day! 

They grey one looks fantastic! 
And I do not even like Jacksons...


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 27, 2011)

the maroon one looks like an LTD SC with a jackson logo on it.


----------



## Origin (Nov 27, 2011)

Jesus. Christ.

I love the in-line one.  congrats you bastard, they're beautiful.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 27, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Congrats bro - that's an awesome pair.





djpharoah said:


> Congrats bro - that's an awesome pair.



Guitars so awesome a mod had to double post 

i want that fucking grey one man. i was sitting there wishing i had 4000 to spend on it :/


----------



## GTailly (Nov 30, 2011)

Usually not a big fan of Jackson's but the grey one looks pretty neat.
The headstock on the other one is simply ridiculous in my opinion...way too long with the in-line tuners...

Cool acquisitions though, have fun!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 30, 2011)

I got Jackson to OK Certificates Of Authenticity stating that these are #1 and #2 for Jackson 8 strings. Super excited for that.

Ive decided to go higher on the grey one so its gonna be tuned AEADGBEA with .008-.062 gauge strings.

Now its time to bug the shit out of my good friend Chrys Johnson at EMG about getting Rob to do an 81-8 pickup, or put that Het Set out in a 7 and 8 already!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Those guitars look fucking beautiful, I don't care what anyone else says. It doesn't need to be your perfect guitar to look great.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 30, 2011)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Those guitars look fucking beautiful, I don't care what anyone else says. It doesn't need to be your perfect guitar to look great.



I fuckin love these guitars. The pride of my collection. Ive been playin the shit out of em at home.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Razzy (Nov 30, 2011)

My crotch feels funny.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 30, 2011)

if you ever want to sell the gray one... please for the love of god call me first. That is so fucking sexy.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing! They must weigh a ton, though!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2011)

congrats....very nice!

these should go up in value as long as they are kept pretty pristine.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 2, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats....very nice!
> 
> these should go up in value as long as they are kept pretty pristine.



Thanks I will always be stoked on these! If I decide to use an 8 string with my band I will probably just order a Carvin for serious abuse. Neither of these will ever be brought to a gig. 

#1 rarely leaves its case. #2 gets played but always stays in its case when not being played. I count on them being in the same condition in ten years from now


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 2, 2011)

That inline 8 looks effin RIDONKULOUS

i would that grey slsmg style 8 in a heartbeat though, still sad it's not 28"


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dude you are the freaking man!!!


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 5, 2011)

woahh those are beautiful. Shame about the scale length though.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 6, 2011)

Not down with the haedstock on the maroon one. The grey one though. Is amazing.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 6, 2011)

man, 8-string bridges suck.  why doesn't anyone make a TOM for them? I mean, I know the flatmount ones work alright, but seeing a Jackson without a FR or a TOM makes it look like one of the JS guitars  


I love the 8-inline, but it's not as cool as carvin's 12-inline


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

Because ToMs suck


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 6, 2011)

oh, I don't like them either, but I don't like the flat bridges more


----------



## MED (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn!!! Jackson luv! Post some vids!


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 12, 2011)

dude you should post some demo videos of these things man.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2011)

I know I know. Im working on it. Everytime Ive tried the audio quality is horrible. I either need to get an external mic which I do want to do anyways, or I need to find a time when I can really crank it so that the audio is decent. Im workin on it. These guitars are so fun to play!


----------



## Altair4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is Dino Cazares playing your guitar at NAMM, I have an iPhone video of him playing it somewhere I just have to find it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> man, 8-string bridges suck.  why doesn't anyone make a TOM for them? I mean, I know the flatmount ones work alright, but seeing a Jackson without a FR or a TOM makes it look like one of the JS guitars
> 
> 
> I love the 8-inline, but it's not as cool as carvin's 12-inline





Stealthdjentstic said:


> Because ToMs suck





Ketzer said:


> oh, I don't like them either, but I don't like the flat bridges more



8 String TOM Bridge + Tail Piece SET :: Special Offers :: Halo Custom Guitar - Baritone Guitar - Custom Bass - 8 String Guitar - Guitar Repair San Jose


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 14, 2011)

Inline 8 headstock?! putting it in the case must be a bitch!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 16, 2011)

Loving the 8-in-line headstock. The 4-a-side looks hot too. Can we swap lives just for a bit?


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 16, 2011)

This, is an awesome thread.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 17, 2011)

Cue the porn music


----------



## MikeSweeney (Nov 23, 2012)

dat 8


----------



## Dabo Fett (Nov 23, 2012)

I've never been an 8 string guy, but I want that red one, man. It's fuggin awesome


----------



## Souldread (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 29, 2012)

My dream is a Jackson CS. Maybe someday, they look so solid and easy to play


----------



## Nag (Nov 30, 2012)

my poor pants


----------

